# Spokane bike swap pictures -real cool event!



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 13, 2011)

What a awsome event! Thanks Jeff,Mark and Zackfor the great time in Spokane.Will be back for sure next year.Here are some pics I took ....Great time ....

                       Thanks !  
v                          Gary J 
                            EL PRESIDENTE 
                            SKIDKINGS VBC 
                             TACOMA, WN.
http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp307/2muchrust/SPOKANE BIKE SWAP/


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice...was the Shelby in frames 33 and 34 for sale?
If so and didn't move, I would like a conversation with the owner.
Thanks, Chris


----------

